# Coming off the mountain



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello there fellow lovers of the sea. Im Colin a 20/m from Vermont. I am a dedicated traveller and i feel the ocean flowing within me. I have been in Vermont all winter (except for mexico in Nov.) and i am feeling a bit land locked.

I will be enjoying the summer in vermont while living in a 9 by 12 tent. After fall harvest ,and once the cold moves in, i will be looking to the sea for my next adventure. I am currently searching for a competent captain to sail with. i would love to cross in an ocean. I have dreamt of being within the grasps of Neptune and our mother nature and awoken only to crave it.

I have sailed before within the carribean but i am now ready to fully indulge in the salty world. I have worked hard for the past year in order to be able to afford dedicating the next year in travel. Oh, yeah im pumped.

Just Live Love Be


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard and good luck in your quest.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Colin.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard Colin, hope you can get some sailing in during this summer. The more you know, the more likely you'll be able to get on crew 

Good luck on your quest!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome Colin!

David


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Try https://www.crewseekers.net/sailingopp.aspx?scat=1&pro=5&loc=-1&typ=-1&feq=-1&sloc=-1


----------

